# PCT recommendations..



## Dandrea86 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi guys/girls,

I am planning on running a superdroll cycle and was looking for advice on a PCT. 
Current plan was to run

Nolvadex
3 days 40mg
4 days 30mg
2 weeks 20mg
1 week 10mg

Clomid 
4 weeks 50mg

All advice welcome.


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 6, 2014)

looks good
you could just go 

clomid 50/50/50/50
nolva 40/20/20/20


----------



## Dandrea86 (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks. That seems easier to follow and a better structured pct


----------

